# Anzeigen des zweiten Bildschirm als Programm



## gerd87 (22. September 2007)

Hallo,
weiss jemand, ob es so ein Programm gibt, das den zweiten Bildschirm im Programmfenster anzeigt.
Als zweiter Bildschirm ist ein Beamer angeschlossen, den man vom PC aus nicht sieht. Daher möchte ich den Inhalt des zweiten Bildschirms irgendwie auf den ersten zu sehen bekommen. Habe gedacht, dass man den zweiten Bildschirn capturen kann, und live in einem Programmfenster anzeigen kann.


----------



## chmee (23. September 2007)

Es kommt dabei ein bisschen auf den Inhalt und das OS an. 

Grundsätzlich würde ich empfehlen - wenn man nicht nötigerweise mit separaten 2 Inhalten arbeitet - die Grafikkarte in den *Klon-Modus* zu stellen. So stellt Bildschirm 1 das Selbe wie Bildschrim 2 dar.

2. Variante ist der Kauf eines VGA-Hardware-Splitters, der frisst keine PC-Ressourcen.

mfg chmee


----------



## gerd87 (23. September 2007)

Das OS ist Windows XP.
Klonen kann ich den Bildschirm leider nicht, weil am Pc gearbeitet werden muss, während am Beamer etwas anderes gezeigt wird.

Wie ist das mit dem VGA-Splitter? Braucht man dafür noch einen zusätzlichen Monitor?
Daran habe ich am Anfang auch gedacht. Nur wäre es viel einfacher den Inhalt des zweiten Bildschirms in einem Programmfenster anzuzeigen. Da spart man zusätzliche Hardware. 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher müssten doch dafür ausreichen


----------



## chmee (23. September 2007)

Ich find Deine Idee mit der Software gar nicht schlecht. Ist mir aber noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen und muss ehrlich gestehen, wenn ich unter Arbeitsbedingungen dem Rechner neben der sauberen Verarbeitung von Videos und Präsentationen, geschweige denn DirectX-Material abverlange, dann minimiere ich die Fehler. Und so eine Software wäre meines Erachtens eine potentielle Schwachstelle. Frisst CPU- und GPU-Power, das Ram spielt da nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Splitter -> Ja, ist eine kleine Schachtel die einen VGA-Eingang auf mehrere Ausgänge ausgibt. Gibt es von Lindy, sicherlich auch bei Conrad, Pearl und Reichelt und dann gibt es noch die Sorte Splitter/Wandler von Folsom und Extron, die man Zuhause und in Schulen selten antrifft, das sind eher Beträge im vierstelligen Bereich. Und natürlich braucht man ein weiteres Anzeigegerät. 

Was noch funktionieren müsste : Wenn die GraKa 2 VGA/DVI-Ausgänge UND einen Videoausgang hat, dann ist höchstwahrscheinlich, dass VGA-Ausgang 2 und Videoausgang das Selbe anzeigen. Ergo könnte man einen Vorschaumonitor oder TV billigster Sorte an den Videoausgang anschließen.

mfg chmee


----------



## gerd87 (10. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge.

Ich habe das mit dem Videoausgang ausprobiert. Habe den Fernseher als dritten monitor genommen.
Allerdings kann mein pc dann nur 2 Monitore ansprechen. Ich kann zwar auswählen, welche monitore ich nehmen soll, es sind aber immer nur 2.
Braucht man da einen speziellen Treiber, oder geht das generell nicht. Ich habe an der Grafikkarte einen VGA, DVI und SVideo Ausgang.


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2007)

Nee, dann wird es nicht gehen.. Stimmt schon, der zweite Ausgang ist entweder/oder.

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (5. November 2007)

Huhun!

Ein bissl spät aber man weiß ja nie.

Nur so als Ergänzung: Die meisten Beamer schleifen das RGB-Signal ja wieder zu einem Ausgang. Vielleicht ist eine Kabel zurück zum Arbeitsplatz günstiger als ein Splitter.

mfg

axn


----------



## gerd87 (19. November 2007)

Hi,

daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Das Signal geht allerdings als DVI-D in den Beamer und er hat ein Video-Ausgang als Chinch. Würde das denn funktionieren? weil der Beamer das signal ja dann von Digital nach Analog umwandeln müsste.


----------



## axn (19. November 2007)

Oh, ich glaube nicht dass er das tut. Keinen RGB- oder DVI-Out? - Tja dann...


----------



## chmee (19. November 2007)

Eher nicht, weil im Beamer ein Downscaler von DVI auf FBAS eingebaut sein müsste. Zweifel..

Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass so ein Billig-Splitter seinen Dienst tut, Voraussetzung ist
natürlich, dass über die DVI-Leitung ein analoges Signal läuft. Ja, das gibt es auch 
http://www.pearl.de/p/PE6646-2fach-SVGA-Monitor-Splitter-1-PC-2-Monitore.html + 2 DVI-VGA-Adapter

Für nen digitalen Splitter muss man anstatt 20€ eher 130€ ausgeben.
http://www.kabelshop.net/kabelshop/de/dept_493.html

Dann noch preiswert einen 15" oder 17"-TFT mit DVI-D bei eBay abgegriffen, dann ist alles gut. 
Vor Allem ist das Bild vollflächig.

mfg chmee


----------



## gerd87 (19. November 2007)

Danke für den Vorschlag,

Wenn ich jetzt ein DVI-A, also analoges Signal sende, funktioniert das dann mit dem Video-Ausgang?


----------



## axn (19. November 2007)

Nein, die Notwendigkeit des Herunterrechnens bleibt auch bei analog RGB erhalten und wird vom Beamer sicher nicht übernommen. Wenn DVI-A oder DVI-I anliegen tut's aber der günstige Splitter.


----------

